# Specialized bmx ???????



## budda4130 (11. Januar 2009)

hallo

ich hätte da ne frage ich wollte mir ein bmx kaufen !!
ich fahr jetzt seit 2 jahren dirt !!
und will zusätzlich ein bmx kaufen !!
daher ist dass geld sehr tief !!
ich hab nicht mehr wie 300 
 hättet ihr da vllt. was ??

sonst wie siehts mit dem     
*2009 Specialized Fuse 2    
*

aus dass würde mir gefallen !!
bitte um antwort !! und eure meinung !!!

thx


----------



## gmozi (11. Januar 2009)

Kauf Dir ein gebrauchtes. Hätte da zufällig jemanden der ein recht gutes für 350 abgibgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joppes (11. Januar 2009)

Ich stimme da Gmozi zu, hol dir lieber ein gebrauchtes aus guten Teilen, dann hast du mehr davon!


----------



## AVE (11. Januar 2009)

ich hab au mit nem specialized angefangen richtig zu fahren... fuse II von 07 war das glaub.... war ganz geil.... hab dann nach nem jahr angefangen es aufzurüsten....

musst du wissen wie du es machen willst!

gruß svennnnnnn


----------



## lennarth (12. Januar 2009)

07?dann bist du stark übertalentiert,wenn ich mir so deine videos anschaue..


----------



## specip2 (16. Januar 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> 07?dann bist du stark übertalentiert,wenn ich mir so deine videos anschaue..



xD hab ich mir grad auch gedacht xD


----------



## NintendoCore (24. Januar 2009)

geh mal auf www.parano-garage.de da gibt es originelle bmx marken   auch sehr gute neue fÃ¼r 300â¬


----------



## RISE (24. Januar 2009)

Wow, in vier Antworten dreimal Parano untergebracht. DafÃ¼r gibts den Titel "Arbeiter des Monats."

Und gute neue BMX RÃ¤der fÃ¼r 300â¬ sind in etwa so oft anzutreffen wie hier eine schÃ¶ne Frau.


----------



## qam (25. Januar 2009)

Rise flamed alle weiblichen BMX-Fahrer in diesem Forum! :<


----------



## RISE (25. Januar 2009)

Hey hey hey,

das war nur ein unhöflicher Hinweis darauf, dass eigentlich 3 der vier Beiträge identisch waren. Außerdem kommt die Dame aus der Partnerstadt meines Heimatortes.


----------



## qam (25. Januar 2009)

Ok, falscher Alarm, Rise hat das einzige weibliche Wesen im BMX-Forum ganz dolle lieb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (25. Januar 2009)

Vor einer Weile gabs doch noch ein ganz hübsches Mädchen aus Quassel Kassel...


----------



## qam (25. Januar 2009)

Und wie sieht das mit Mainz aus?


----------



## NintendoCore (7. Februar 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Wow, in vier Antworten dreimal Parano untergebracht. DafÃ¼r gibts den Titel "Arbeiter des Monats."
> 
> Und gute neue BMX RÃ¤der fÃ¼r 300â¬ sind in etwa so oft anzutreffen wie hier eine schÃ¶ne Frau.



gute neue rÃ¤der fÃ¼r --->ANFÃNGER<----  gibt es ab 300â¬ ob du es glaubst oder nicht


----------



## Stirni (7. Februar 2009)

nein gibt es nicht


----------



## gmozi (8. Februar 2009)

350-400 â¬ Drunter wÃ¼rde ich beim Preis auf KEINEN FALL gehen. Es sei denn da ist irgend nen Rad extra reduziert oder so.

Ich bin ja eigentlich eher ein Verfechter der "Gut muss nicht unbedingt teuer sein" Philosophie, aber irgendwo ist halt ne PreisGrenze und drunter lÃ¤sst die QualitÃ¤t halt doch sehr zu wÃ¼nschen Ã¼brig.

Der einzige Weg wirklich Geld zu sparen, ist nen gebrauchtes Rad zu kaufen, oder sich das Rad selber aufzubauen, und dabei lange Zeit nach (gebrauchten) SchnÃ¤ppchen ausschau zu halten. Da benÃ¶tigt man dann aber handwerkliches Geschick und vor allem GEDULD


----------



## RISE (8. Februar 2009)

NintendoCore schrieb:


> gute neue räder für --->ANFÄNGER<----  gibt es ab 300 ob du es glaubst oder nicht



Naja, ich gebe dir insofern recht, als das man für 300 sicher ein gutes _neues_ Rad bekommt, wenn man sich mal ausprobieren will. Ich würde bei diesem Budget immer ein gebrauchtes empfehlen, weil man da einfach bessere Räder bekommt. 
Ich bin jetzt (erst) seit 4 Jahren dabei, aber sehe es heute eher so, dass man für 300 einen Rahmen bekommt. Zugeben muss ich aber, dass die Qualität der Kompletträder sich in den letzten Jahren kontinuierlich verbessert hat und dass es auch eine bessere Auswahl gibt. 
Wenn ich mich für ein Komplettrad entschieden hätte, wär die Auswahl auf ganz wenige beschränkt gewesen. Heute steht man da vor der Qual der Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (8. Februar 2009)

Ich könnte ja auf eine Anfängerlektüre verweisen, die der Siddh geschrieben hat, der viel schlauer ist als ich ist, aber blöderweise funktioniert das bmx-forum.com grade nicht.

Kurze Rede, langer Sinn: Bei Rädern unter 300 Euro sind die Einzelteile noch nicht so hochwertig konstruiert, dass sie die oft ruppigen Bemühungen eines Anfängers schadlos überstehen. Hi-Ten Rohre, BB Lager, Single Wall Felgen, schlechte Bremsen, sind gute Indizien ein Rad zu meiden.


----------

